# Bretonnia on the way out for good.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hot on the heels of the Tomb Kings, the entire Bretonnia range have now acquired the dreaded red skull hour glass. Quite a lot from the Empire, Dwarves and High Elves have been assigned it too. 

It's a real shame, Brets were always one of my fave armies, just sad to see it all going. Still don't like or agree with AOS. Total War: Warhammer is just getting more and more appealing and nostalgic with every announcement.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I appreciate some may just be getting rebased. But pretty sure Brets are done.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it a tragedy that fantasy got killed off, in my youth I started off collecting empire, before falling out of the hobby and returning with 40k, I remember seeing Bretonnians for the first time in an issue of white dwarf (which I think I still have) with Andy Chambers own army, thinking this the coolest thing ever along with his skaven.

Is there another decent system out there that covers fantasy wargaming?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> I think it a tragedy that fantasy got killed off, in my youth I started off collecting empire, before falling out of the hobby and returning with 40k, I remember seeing Bretonnians for the first time in an issue of white dwarf (which I think I still have) with Andy Chambers own army, thinking this the coolest thing ever along with his skaven.
> 
> Is there another decent system out there that covers fantasy wargaming?


I heard Kings of war was pretty good.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope that the people who didn't see this coming and kept telling us that we shouldn't complain about the wonderful change to AoS, because nothing was stopping us from playing warhammer 'our way', finally understand our resentment and bitterness.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Angel of Blood said:


> I appreciate some may just be getting rebased. But pretty sure Brets are done.


The name is, that's for sure. Hard to get IP rights on such a ubiquitous moniker. Is there anything aside from old minis getting pulled to show that they have no future place in AoS?



Tha Tall One said:


> I hope that the people who didn't see this coming and kept telling us that we shouldn't complain about the wonderful change to AoS, because nothing was stopping us from playing warhammer 'our way', finally understand our resentment and bitterness.


Complain on! Resentment and bitterness is what holds Heresy together, chirping on the internet is the way and the light brother :laugh:


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

My guess is that eventually, we will see an Imperial Guard equivilant to AoS in the form of an Empire/Bret amalgum. If Sigmarites = Space Marines, then Empier+Bretonnia=Imperial Guard. 

If Archaon is still around, and Slayers are still around, why wouldn't we see a reiteration of Bretonnians?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Well here'so the thing. There is no Bretonnia, so there are no Bretonnians. What there are are a variety of human tribes,clans and civilisations from all over the Mortal Realms, collectively known as Free People's. Now, while yes, these Free People are generally represented by former Empire models, there is no reason if you have Bretonnian models that you can'take also use them to represent a different style of Free People. One group of human, lance armed, heavy cavalry is functionally largely the same as another, as is a block of spear welding infantry. 

You could even claim your army to be from a human civilisation that settled in the Realms of Life and pretty much recreate Bretonnia in the new world as you see fit. Sure it'd be homebrew but that shouldn't be a big deal.

And if you don't like the Free People's rules in the new Battle tome. There's still a full set of Bretonnian warscrolls. You could even mix the two.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> My guess is that eventually, we will see an Imperial Guard equivilant to AoS in the form of an Empire/Bret amalgum. If Sigmarites = Space Marines, then Empier+Bretonnia=Imperial Guard.
> 
> If Archaon is still around, and Slayers are still around, why wouldn't we see a reiteration of Bretonnians?


Empire have always = Imperial Guard. Just like High Elves have always = Eldar, Chaos Warriors = Chaos Space Marines, Dark Elves = Dark Eldar, Orcs = Orcs and Tomb Kings = Necrons. I'might certain the future will see new human models.

The reason they won'the be Bretonnian, is because their style and fluff was so heavily based in real life Medieval Europe and Arturian legend, things GW can not claim copyright on.

Archon, Chaos, Dwarf Slayers and many other elements are more unique to GW IP and can be protected. That is why those elements have returned. 

This I believe is a large part of why AoS is so different to WHFB.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

What would be nice is if people would give GW the finger and refuse the last chance to buy stuff.

But Nooo, people are too stupid to do that, meanwhile GW can axe whatever they want knowing that they can sell off the stock at full price.

I can tolerate price increases, I could tolerate things being made to order.

This is intolerable.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Reaper45 said:


> What would be nice is if people would give GW the finger and refuse the last chance to buy stuff.
> 
> But Nooo, people are too stupid to do that, meanwhile GW can axe whatever they want knowing that they can sell off the stock at full price.
> 
> ...



I don't understand. We are entitled to a discount because the stock is limited?

All GW have done is said "We will not be selling these anymore, here is your last chance to buy them"


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Reaper45 said:


> people are too stupid to do that


:laugh: They stand to save some money getting them at jacked up prices with OOP tags left right and centre, eh?

Flame on, interweb.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

I'd rather they give GW the finger by refusing to buy the NEW stuff. Mind you, I suspect they might be... I'm waiting for their next two half year reports. The last one - which effectively covered the start of Age of Sigmar - actually saw revenue drop a bit, though specifics are never given so it's still hard to tell if GWs Age of Sigmar gambit has started paying off or backfiring horribly.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I don't understand. We are entitled to a discount because the stock is limited?
> 
> All GW have done is said "We will not be selling these anymore, here is your last chance to buy them"


I never said a word about wanting a discount,

I don't want people buying squatted armies period.

It's giving money to GW that they don't deserve, people send thousands of dollars on their armies, then GW turns around and declares they don't exist.

So now if they want to play in a tournament they have to buy an all new army.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Still makes very little sense to me. Guess it's why I do not participate in threads that descend into nonsensical vitriolic babbling.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Still waiting to hear one good thing about AoS. So far, I've heard it's an excuse for power-gaming Noobhunters to spend obscene money on OP models, convince new players with a boxed set that they're 'even', and faceroll them.

In other words, AoS looks like it's tailored to the worst of tabletop gamers.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Brother Armiger said:


> Still waiting to hear one good thing about AoS. So far, I've heard it's an excuse for power-gaming Noobhunters to spend obscene money on OP models, convince new players with a boxed set that they're 'even', and faceroll them.
> 
> In other words, AoS looks like it's tailored to the worst of tabletop gamers.


honestly depends on the people in your area I think. in my area a lot of people simply use their old fantasy armies for AoS or start one of the new ones, there are very few WTF OP models and those that are around are mostly bought for the pleasure of painting here.

all things considered the gaming group I play with is having a lot of fun with it especialy since the store manager organises regular scenarios


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> honestly depends on the people in your area I think. in my area a lot of people simply use their old fantasy armies for AoS or start one of the new ones, there are very few WTF OP models and those that are around are mostly bought for the pleasure of painting here.
> 
> 
> 
> all things considered the gaming group I play with is having a lot of fun with it especialy since the store manager organises regular scenarios



This is pretty accurate. The rules are so minimal in AoS that power gaming seem kind of pointless. The whole OP model thing was some silly myth the internet cooked up back before the started set even released, that I guess is STILL being perpetuates(?) despite the total lack of point system.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

This whole thing is a real shame- mostly because the Green Knight was among the best minis Games Workshop ever produced.

Sure, it is old, but GW is still producing quite a few minis that are older. It is a real shame to see it go.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Brother Armiger said:


> Still waiting to hear one good thing about AoS.


It's been pretty well received by the dozen or so players in my group so far as I'm aware. No complaints to be heard, heck it's even made me want to build up an army just because I can do whatever the hell I want with the collection and play it as is.

The 'worst' of table top games care not for the system, only their own idea of fun (which usually doesn't brook much room for anyone else's enjoyment of the match).


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

And no matter how you feel abor AoS, the minis are unbelievable. I am a fan of 40k and fantasy, and AoS, but AoS is totally killing it with how cool the models are.


----------



## Brother Armiger (Mar 24, 2016)

Einherjar667 said:


> And no matter how you feel abor AoS, the minis are unbelievable. I am a fan of 40k and fantasy, and AoS, but AoS is totally killing it with how cool the models are.


I did like the look, don't get me wrong. I might be using some of their stuff for my D&D game.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Brother Armiger said:


> I did like the look, don't get me wrong. I might be using some of their stuff for my D&D game.



The model quality fuels my interest. Honestly. It definitely fuels my optimism, along with blotting out the excessive internet negativity.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Oldman78 said:


> Is there another decent system out there that covers fantasy wargaming?


www.the-ninth-age.com

Fan based continuation of WHFB. Very similar rules set and points, using the existing models. It's even seeing some love on some of the roster programs like ArmyBuilder.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Xabre said:


> www.the-ninth-age.com
> 
> Fan based continuation of WHFB. Very similar rules set and points, using the existing models. It's even seeing some love on some of the roster programs like ArmyBuilder.


Cool thanks!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Oldman78 said:


> Cool thanks!


There's another group that I don't have the website for that does an '8.5' edition that does the opposite. I learned about them because they just finished writing up Stormcast Eternals using that list.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Plus theres Kings of War


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Einherjar667 said:


> Plus theres Kings of War


I've heard good things about it.

however, it looks a lot like 'Fantasy Lite'.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Xabre said:


> I've heard good things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> however, it looks a lot like 'Fantasy Lite'.



Its made by one of the dudes involved with WFB back in the day. I think it draws a lot from early Fantasy. That might explain it


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> Its made by one of the dudes involved with WFB back in the day. I think it draws a lot from early Fantasy. That might explain it


Ah crap. Here comes GW legal...


----------

